# ultrasound guidance of IUD removal



## gsealy (Jun 10, 2009)

If ultrasound is used to locate an IUD for removal is there a code to bill for the ultrasound guidance. Should it be billed along with the IUD removal code 58301?  Or is there a more accurate code?


----------



## yms (Jun 10, 2009)

We do have code 76998 (ultrasonic guidance, intraoperative), but not sure of the payment process, check with your local insurance whether they cover the intraoperative guidance.


----------

